# Will it be safe to have sex now?



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. Bit of an embarrassing question and DH squirmed when I said I was going to be posting it on here, but I'm going on holiday next week and with it being bank hol my midwife won't be in on Monday and I don't have my next hospital appointment for weeks. Hope you can help.

I was considered high risk for the first 16 weeks because of PCOS and previous m/c and also have had bleeding through the whole pregnancy up until just over 2 weeks ago. Also I was considered higher risk for cervical incompetence as I have had a few loop incisions, however was checked for this and all looked ok. My question is we have been too scared to have intercourse so far during this pregnancy for fear of further bleeding or cervical problems and am wondering if we'd be safe to now?

Also (now this is going to sound a bit  ) when ttc I read it's good for a woman to orgasm as her cervix contracts and that's good for getting the spermies in, but surely if I orgasm now the last thing I want is my cervix to contract? Sorry if that's a really stupid question.

Thanks

Rosie. xxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

nothing is a stupid question if you need to ask it!

Your cervix has a plug within it at the moment, which is the 'show' that you will have during labour. So no spermies can get through.  

As for having intercourse, its totally up to you. As you haven't been told to abstain totally, then I think it should be fine. Just see how you feel and if you do experience any bleeding, go to your nearest maternity unit (take your notes with you just in case) you may find that you are too worried and then you'll both have to use your imagination and think of other things to do  

Have a great holiday and just see how you feel, I'm sure you'll be fine

Take care x

PS. tell your husband that question wasn't embarrasing at all I've been asked 'so much worse'!!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thank you Oink.



oink said:


> Your cervix has a plug within it at the moment, which is the 'show' that you will have during labour. So no spermies can get through.


I wasn't so much bothered about the little spermies but about contractions of the cervix - so will the contractions caused by orgasm be harmless to bubs? (i.e. not like contractions that would bring on early labour)?



oink said:


> PS. tell your husband that question wasn't embarrasing at all I've been asked 'so much worse'!!


Ooooo, do divulge!  I think he feels better now. 

Thanks again.

Rosie. xxx

P.S. I didn't mention it before but before pg I was having bleeding after sex, so not sure if I got that again that I wouldn't panic it was something else  I think you might be right though - they best way might be just to try and see. I'm so paranoid about not wanting to do anything that will adversely affect bubs.


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

the sperm won't cause contractions on their own but a mixture of lots of different things.

I couln't possibly tell you anything, I'm very well known for my professionalism    

Take care x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks Oink, that's good to know. Is it the same for my orgasm making my cervix contract, will that be ok? Sorry to be such a worrier but you do don't you?



oink said:


> I couln't possibly tell you anything, I'm very well known for my professionalism
> 
> Take care x


Oh well it was worth asking!  I'll just have to use my imagination - I bet you get asked allsorts! When I saw the midwife at my booking appointment she and DH laughed their heads off at my questions.


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

just see how you feel and I'm sureit will be ok if the earth moves for you  

Take care x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thank you Oink for putting my mind at ease. Will will give it a whirl now our visitors have gone.

Rosie. xxx


----------

